
NHS Operation Waiting Times Reach 10 Year High - geomark
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jul/13/nhs-operation-waiting-lists-reach-10-year-high-at-43m-patients
======
geomark
I've seen numerous past comments on HN about horrible state of healthcare in
the USA and how it would be better if it was more like the NHS. Then saw this
recent report. I've only experienced the USA healthcare system and only read
about the NHS experience so can't really compare them directly. Seems
surprising to see some writers hold up the USA system as superior, ala
[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-07-16/it-time-give-
brita...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-07-16/it-time-give-britains-
national-health-service)

